# Pakistan Army Launches Attacks Against Militants



## Marauder06 (Dec 23, 2013)

Better late than never, I suppose.

Note that these are the "bad" Taliban (according to Pakistan), these are not the "good" (i.e. anti-GOA, anti-US) ones.



> ISLAMABAD - Residents of Pakistan's ethnic Pashtun region of North Waziristan accused government troops on Monday of killing dozens of civilians during a military operation against Taliban insurgents.
> 
> The operation started just after a December 18 suicide bomb attack on a checkpoint in North Waziristan, a stronghold for al Qaeda-linked Taliban militants on Pakistan's mountainous border with Afghanistan.
> 
> ...


----------



## pardus (Dec 23, 2013)

The Paki's will probably ask for our pension money to fund this little sojourn, and we'll probably give it to them.


----------



## AWP (Dec 23, 2013)

Ah, the PK Army's version of Operation Nordwind.


----------

